# Zappi's Cafe, above Bike Zone cycle shop Oxford.



## nicktid (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi All,

Zappi's Cafe is now above the Bike Zone shop in central Oxford.

28-32 St Michael's St Oxford, OX1 2EB

If you google 'Zappi's Cafe' you will see some very positive reviews from the 'Daily Info Oxford' web site.

I have been there twice and really enjoyed their double espressos and their great value home made food, ask for your banana bread to be toasted! A real treat.

Great bike shop downstairs also if you are a coffee loving cyclist.

Enjoy,

Nick.


----------

